# Baustahlgitter über dem Teich



## duboise (10. März 2011)

hallo
wollte nachfragen ob ein rostiges baustahlgitter über dem teich einfluss auf die wasserqualität
hat( liegt ca. 10cm über dem teich zum schutz für kleinkinder )
danke für die antworten


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

Hallo,
das solle nicht viel ausmachen. :smoki
Ich hab gestern einen Eimer reines Eisen bekommen, was ich im Filter vor sich hinrosten lassen will.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*



> Ich hab gestern einen Eimer reines Eisen bekommen, was ich im Filter vor sich hinrosten lassen will.


Warum macht man das?


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

Eisenoxid fällt Phosphat und wird gegen Fadenalgen verwendet (und unterstützt indirekt einen verminderten Keimdruck).
Hab in einer Dissertation gelesen, dass 1KG Eisenspäne pro KG Koi und Jahr benötigt wird.
Das Eisen sollte aber möglichst wenig mit anderen Metallen belastet sein.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## RKurzhals (10. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

Hallo duboise,
Rost kann schon hässliche Spuren auf der Wasseroberfläche hinterlassen... .
Das sieht im Extremfall wie eine Ölspur in der Sonne aus. Der Eisen(III)-hydroxidfilm färbt auch sehr stark. Das ist gerade bei pH>7 ein echtes Problem. Ob das bei Dir auftritt, weiss ich nicht, oder ob Du einen Skimmer hast, wo das sicher kein Thema ist. 
Auf jeden Fall wird so ein "Rostfilm" gut abgebaut, tritt also nur zeitweise auf (z. B. nach Regen). Damit solltest Du also wenig oder keine Sorgen haben. Wäre nett, von Deinen Erfahrungen (also der Wirklichkeit ) zu hören!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

kann ich nur von abraten, die Kinder gehen dann extra aufs Gitter um die Fischies aus der Nähe betrachten zu können, verheddern sich mit den kleinen Füßchen in den Matten - die Matten senken sich durch das Gewicht aufs Wasser, die Kinder kriegen Panik und können ertrinken.

Lieber einen nicht überkletterbaren Zaun drumherum oder *immer* dabei sein.


----------



## duboise (12. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

hallo miteinander
einen film habe ich bis dato noch keinen auf dem wasser gesehen, verwende allerdings auch
einen oberflächenskimmer
bezüglich dem gitter über der oberfläche
meines ist so gemacht, dass sogar ich ( 95kg ) darauf laufen kein,  was aber nicht sinn und zweck ist dass darauf rumgelaufen wird, es senkt sich nicht ins wasser ab
meine frage habe ich nur gestellt um nachzufragen ob vielleicht vom eisen oder rost irgendwelche
schadstoffe oder nährstoffe ins wasser gelangen welche der algenbildung usw. dienen würden
gruss duboise


----------



## koifischfan (12. März 2011)

*AW: Baustahlgitter über dem Teich*

Wie @joerg schon schrieb, hast du da nichts zu befürchten.


----------

